# How safe to have a ceiling fan in shop?



## notdan (Aug 12, 2014)

I'd like to put a ceiling fan in my shop, which is the third bay of a 3 car garage. Should I be worried about sawdust or any other reason this would be a bad idea? Any type of ceiling fan a better choice? I mostly do hand tool woodworking with occasional mitre/jig/circular saw.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe not appropriate if you mostly use hand tools but food for thought… my Jet air filtration unit moves about the same amount of air in the shop as a ceiling fan (and cleans the air as bonus).


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Same here, my ambient air filter moves air just like a fan and cleans the air.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

One of my Dad's friends did it. This was his issue after a year of use. To many times he had it on and came in with a large piece of wood and got it tangled with the blades. So he took it out and got a pedestal fan.


----------



## WoodES (Oct 8, 2013)

I have two in my shop. Fans only, no lights. I have learned to work around them and it makes the hot California central valley summers tolerable…

Some day I'll need to replace the blades but I don't have an issue with that….


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81hlxWMMEcL._SL1500_.jpg

I use one of these high velocity fans. Have had it for years. Typically have the shop bay door open, put this at the back and blow towards the bay door at about a 60 degree angle toward the ceiling. Keeps good air circulation throughout the shop and doesn't stir the dust too much. Also can be moved around the shop as needed.

My opinion is that ceiling fans hang too low, and would get in the way. Also could not be moved if I needed to work in that area and did not want the air to be stirred up. Just seems like too many limitations for me.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I think in your circumstances you're good to go, though you will have to be mindful of swinging the longer boards around.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a cheap one in my garage and works well.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

To the first couple of posters I think his concern is that it is not an explosion proof fan. I don't see an issue, and it's probably more comfortable than a box fan.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Have 2 52" on 6" downrods. Rheostat on the wall switch to change speeds. Use 'em summer and winter. 9' ceilings so I don't mash 'em up.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81hlxWMMEcL._SL1500_.jpg
> 
> I use one of these high velocity fans. Have had it for years. Typically have the shop bay door open, put this at the back and blow towards the bay door at about a 60 degree angle toward the ceiling. Keeps good air circulation throughout the shop and doesn t stir the dust too much. Also can be moved around the shop as needed.
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

12xx16 shop have one running 24/7 I believe it cuts down on rusting.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

My grandfather had one in his shop as long as I can remember. But he also had a self-installed wood stove and threw away the splitter on his tablesaw. I had to duck to get under the fan.

A ceiling fan was never a consideration in my personal shop. I found a $20 window A/C unit at a garage sale. It has kept my 3 car garage at 67 degrees during Chicago's latest run of 90+ degree days.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> I have two in my shop. Fans only, no lights. I have learned to work around them and it makes the hot California central valley summers tolerable…
> 
> Some day I ll need to replace the blades but I don t have an issue with that….
> 
> - WoodES


Same here. I have two that were originally in the kids rooms. I removed the light kit and hung them up. 
It hasn't been a problem at all. 
Yes, it does get hot in the Valley. (Madera)
I use them in conjunction with my WEN air filtration unit.
I do turn them off when applying a finishes so I don't get dust in my finish but other than that they run all the time.

No problems to date


----------



## WoodES (Oct 8, 2013)

> I have two in my shop. Fans only, no lights. I have learned to work around them and it makes the hot California central valley summers tolerable…
> 
> Some day I ll need to replace the blades but I don t have an issue with that….
> 
> ...


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I would say they ain't a problem but I smacked mine pretty good last night with a board. It does help keep it cool tho so I don't think I'll b taking it down anytime soon. A window AC sounds good but I'm to tight to pay for the electric


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

an added benefit to a ceiling fan is it keeps air moving and helps keep rust from forming on tools.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> I ll wave twice as I pass through Madera on Saturday, maybe create enough of a breeze to cool you off some… ;-)
> 
> - WoodES


Maybe you should honk too!
I will be the one you see out mowing the lawn 
No wood working this weekend. Too stinking hot!


----------



## WoodES (Oct 8, 2013)

FC, 
You're right, too hot! But I waved…


----------



## notdan (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys I really appreciate it


----------



## d38 (Sep 6, 2017)

I have ceiling fans in my garage/shop that has 10' ceilings. 
They run 24/7/365 minus about 1 minute in the spring and fall to change the direction they spin. 
Yep, be careful swinging long boards around!
No problems with dust in the motors.


----------

